# Brady BMP-71



## Byron J Kessler (Oct 20, 2018)

Does anyone know a work around for the label counter on the BMP-71. 

I buy the boxes of 1000 labels around $900.00. 
No matter how many time I try to tell the crew to not throw out the cartridge that tells the printer what label it is printing. It happens. Poof the rest of the box is garbage. I tried buying a roll of 100 to use up then continue using for the box of 1000. 
I found out the printer keeps track of how many labels a cartridge has printed and will print no more than this. 

Is there a young computer savvy person out there that know of a fix.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Please fill your profile so we can able assit you the correct answer on the question you posted.,


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Did you buy the software or are you just using the label machine?


----------



## Byron J Kessler (Oct 20, 2018)

frenchelectrican said:


> Please fill your profile so we can able assit you the correct answer on the question you posted.,


Ok I have looked for that. I have went into the white gear under my profile and filled in dob and time zone and everything. Where do I find the rest. I am using a smart phone not pc. Does that make a difference.


----------



## Byron J Kessler (Oct 20, 2018)

LARMGUY said:


> Did you buy the software or are you just using the label machine?


I bought the machine but in the bottom there is a disk I have never used. Have been thinking of getting the the 51 as this 71 is to big to lug around in my truck.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Byron J Kessler said:


> Ok I have looked for that. I have went into the white gear under my profile and filled in dob and time zone and everything. Where do I find the rest. I am using a smart phone not pc. Does that make a difference.


follow the link as I posted below., 

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f3/attention-new-members-required-profile-fields-258186/

Try to use the PC it will work on that but I not sure if it will work on smart phone.


----------



## Byron J Kessler (Oct 20, 2018)

frenchelectrican said:


> Please fill your profile so we can able assit you the correct answer on the question you posted.,


Just went in again and it was not saved again. I filled it out again but this time I hit the green check mark. I hope that does it. 

It was saying that there is somewhere else that I put in about my home area and field. I do not know where that is it was not in the gear tab.


----------



## Byron J Kessler (Oct 20, 2018)

frenchelectrican said:


> Byron J Kessler said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I have looked for that. I have went into the white gear under my profile and filled in dob and time zone and everything. Where do I find the rest. I am using a smart phone not pc. Does that make a difference.
> ...


Ok does not work on smart phone. I will have to wait till I get to mine at home. I’m on the last few days of my 21 and 7 in northern Alberta. 

Later thanks for all the help.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Jesus! Just answer his question. He has to fill out a background on a non electrical question?


----------

